# HOw to write a good title for your thread by MP



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

How to write a good title for your thread

When you start a thread you'll need to write a Title for it, this is what everyone is going to see and hopefully >>click<< on in order to read your message. The title will be the words that show up on the Autogeek discussion forum homepage under "Recent Threads".

If you really want to get help on a question then one of the most important things you can do is write a GREAT Title. Take a few extra minutes to choose words that will tell the reader what your thread is about.

Here's an example of a GREAT title,

Need help removing water spots out of my car's paint by hand?

This will get you the best quality replies because it tells our forum members exactly what the topic is about and then our members with expertise on this topic will >>click<< on the link and do their best to answer your questions.

The above title says,
What the problem is 
What you're working on 
How you're going to apply products

Here's an example of a bad title,

Help!

Is kind of vague, actually it's really vague and it's competing against great titles, so it's not going to help you get the help you're hoping for and need.

Time is always precious, even on a discussion forum, we have a lot of talented and smart people on this forum but the last thing you want to do is make them guess what your topic is about. The last thing you want is for them to skip over your thread as you'll never get the benefit of their experience and wisdom. 
We love it when people trust Autogeek for help, but help us to help you by writing a title for your thread that will tell us what it is you're working on, what the problem is and any other little details that will get you the right people with the right information replying to your questions.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

A real pet hate of mine on forums!

Why can I only thank this post once!


----------

